# My first Eel Wheel spun yarn finally finished



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

This has taken me awhile - frustratingly so. But, last night I told myself I needed to try plying and finish what I started a month ago. Here it is. Knit Picks Wool of the Andes roving, color Merlin Heather. 100 grams, sport weight, 245 yards. It didn't feel very soft spinning it, but once washed, softened up considerably. I was terribly afraid of overspinning, and probably underspun a bit instead. I may look for a metronome to use to keep track of speed and spin for consistency - on my pedal wheel, I use number of pedals per certain draw length, once I figure it out on a new yarn batch. Do any other electric wheel users have tips for those of us learning how to gauge twist? Short of stopping alot and checking....


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Your result is lovely. I also spun this fibre. Mine felt very coarse 

I used to count to six and release. Same as I did on my regular wheel. This caused major overspinning and a coarse result . Then I slowed down the speed and sat closer to the orifice, about six to eight inches away and slowly guided the thread onto the bobbin and what a difference that made. No more overspinning. I keep a guide near me and measure my angle often. I find that as the bobbin fills so I need to increase my speed a bit . Lots of trial and error but I'm getting there. And the big thing I learned was just because it's electric doesn't mean I have to race


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree with not racing. I set the speed on 2 which is pretty slow, and counted as well. But counting to 10 one day will be different than counting to 10 another day. Humm. Just need to practice more. ..


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your spin is great! I am trying to get the feel of the twist going up the roving which probably isn't a very good way. I keep my speed on 2 also.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> I agree with not racing. I set the speed on 2 which is pretty slow, and counted as well. But counting to 10 one day will be different than counting to 10 another day. Humm. Just need to practice more. ..


I agree to the counting, each one is different depending on the fibre and thats why I do numerous ply back tests at the beginning. I've actually stopped counting and just move closer to the orifice, I slowly let the singles feed in. I adjust the speed till I get the right consistency on the ply back. I usually like to sit a good 2-3 feet away but have found for me anyway my approach is different on the espinner .


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Your yarn looks beautiful to me. Wow, reading these comments, I am impressed with how much there is to learn! How exciting. I love the metronome idea -- I finally have the reason why I eat mine after all these years since taking cello lessons at age 25. (Ah hem, that would be 40 years ago...)


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Twist on this looks fine to me -


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks good to me to. Hope every one is having fun with there eel wheel machines.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Your spin is great! I am trying to get the feel of the twist going up the roving which probably isn't a very good way. I keep my speed on 2 also.


Actually I go by feel, I do check a few times when I first start spinning, but once I settle into the spin my fingers tell when I need to do a quick check.

BTW your spin looks very consistent, and even.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Doesn't look underspun in the photo. Looks very even. A tip for softening a coarser yarn - one I use both on Soay and Castlemilk Moorit (rare breed primitive sheep)- is when washing to set the twist, add a small amount of hair conditioner to the rinsing water.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn is GORGEOUS!

Hazel


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The yarn looks wonderful.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

That looks lovely and even. The colour tones are beautiful.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your spun yarn is beautiful. Very nice color too. :sm24:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't have an EEL so i can't give any advice but I wanted to comment on this skein. The yarn is beautiful!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful yarn. I don't have an eel ,but a pedal wheel ,and I count my treadles, I've had to lower the number of treadles and sit closer to the orifice, and slow my speed down.I tend to have a fast foot lol.


----------

